# My cat can get out of locked cat flaps!



## vickybun87 (Jun 17, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a cat flap that is sturdy? Need to be able to lock 4 ways. We have four chipped cats and one kitten. Kitten isn't allowed out yet and we need to stop her getting out, but she has managed to push the flap open.

Meanwhile, we are unable to lock cat flap as we have a big cat that is able to flick them open from all locked settings. He even moved all the furniture and obstacles I put in the way, flicked it open, and snapped the flap in half.

So microchip cat flaps are no good to us as we need to be able to control who goes out, not who comes in.

It needs to be able to allow cats to come in whenever, but also stop them from going out if we need them in. This has to be strong enough to withstand one particular cat that has the ability to smash the plastic/flip the flap over the catches.

But also, when fully open, be strong enough so the kitten can't push it open.

Thank you


----------



## vickybun87 (Jun 17, 2013)

We are desperate!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

vickybun87 said:


> We are desperate!


Hi, I have 4 of the microchip Sureflap Pet Door in my house. They are larger, have better locks and are stronger than the standard size Sureflap (or Dualscan). 2 of my cats are big lads and have never managed in 8 years to force open a flap or break one. They have tried!

I have the same situation as you with needing to keep (some) cats indoors. So I fitted the cat flap the wrong way round so only scanned cats can get out of the house.. This does mean that any cat can get in from outside (as the Pet Door is not dual scan) but as I have a cat proofed garden it is not a real worry for me that a strange cat could get in.

Fetch and Amazon are the cheapest outlets for buying the Sureflap Pet Door (made by Sure Pet Care as they are now known).


----------



## Ottery (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm not sure such a cat flap exists for the situation you describe!
We have a Sureflap - just the regular one, I haven't seen the one Chillminx mentions which sounds like it may be more robust.
When the normal Sureflap was set on in-only several of my cats could flip it open and get out - that was easy peasy apparently. One also forced it open when it was locked, and another actually broke it (twice) to get it open. We had to replace two different parts.
The way I currently keep them from breaking the cat flap open at night is by a custom-made a slot-in piece of timber covering the flap which they cannot move. But that is no use to you because you want some to come and go, but not others.
With previous cats I could leave them with a locked cat flap and they wouldn't get out, but with this lot - no chance!


----------

